#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  What do you think will robots get citizenship in the future?

## Bhavya

As we all know that Saudi Arabia has granted citizenship to a humanoid robot Sophia, even though we think it as an insane decision ever we can't ignore the fact that this situation may happen in the future too. However, the robotics field is developing at a rapid speed, so when robots become mainstream there will be high chances for their citizenship. What do you think will robots get citizenship in the future?

----------

